# Black Ostrich Seats on my 62 Impala?



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

I found a shop that will do my seats front and back in black ostrich for 950.00 I was gonna go with just plain vinyl but then he showed me the ostrich samples and had second thoughts. Good idea? Good price?


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

i think you should do black leather with the ostrich inserts to hurt haters fellings and where that shop at i need the ss seats done for the summer


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

eh


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

its a place called Allens Trim Shop in wharton tx which is about an hour south of houston tx on hwy 59 979-532-9172 ask for Troy I think ima go head and spend the 950.00


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@Mar 20 2007, 08:53 AM~7513244
> *its a place called Allens Trim Shop  in wharton tx    which is about an hour south of houston tx   on hwy 59     979-532-9172      ask for Troy    I think ima go head and spend the 950.00
> *



make sure to post pics


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'de do it!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

og interior only please


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

ostrich is ugly, looks like leather with herpes


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

Keepin my ride OG is what im tryin to do. So far everything is original except the 14x7s and the hydros. All the interior is og straight from classic industries but im having a hard time finding black for my 62 hardtop seats. So i go to this shop and hes got black ostrich. Sorry for not goin with plain vinyl. Ima do it up ostrich and give my ride herpes from all the back seat freaks ima get. yeah


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

gotta few pics of my duece at myspace.com/therealtex and before the new paint at cardomain.com/id/sixduecepimpala


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

you do realise that the ostrich people are all putting in there cars isnt really ostrich.....its just stamped leather


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

yup


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

just finished my boy psta's glasshouse guts... OG pattern w/ a twist.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 21 2007, 02:26 PM~7522942
> *you do realise that the ostrich people are all putting in there cars isnt really ostrich.....its just stamped leather
> *


not all of it..


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 21 2007, 03:48 PM~7523705
> *not all of it..
> *




X10


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 21 2007, 03:41 PM~7523666
> *just finished my boy psta's glasshouse guts... OG pattern w/ a twist.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

AS LONG AS ITS DONE RIGHT


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 21 2007, 06:24 PM~7524899
> *AS LONG AS ITS DONE RIGHT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2007, 06:40 PM~7525060
> *:uh:
> *



*WAIT TILL I GET AHOLD OF UR SHIT MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!*
:biggrin:


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

that shyt came out nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 21 2007, 05:48 PM~7523705
> *not all of it..
> *


yeah some of its vinyl....only thing an ostrich hide is going to cover is a motorcycle seat or some headrests......the area with the bumps isnt even big enough to do an insert in i would say 99% of the vehicles out there...if you piece it together it will look fucked up because the hide has a pattern to it in the way the bumps lay...


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Mar 21 2007, 04:41 PM~7523666
> *just finished my boy psta's glasshouse guts... OG pattern w/ a twist.
> 
> *


  
CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM IN THE RIDE!!!


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

i should get my seats back in a few days. I'll post some pics asap.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

shoulda went with the Stingray seats :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 23 2007, 10:20 PM~7540409
> *shoulda went with the Stingray seats :0
> 
> 
> ...


to each their own.Me personally,im NOT felling the stingray.
My Boy at BALLIN AUTO did a GANGSTA ass job on my ride and everything else he touches.
Interior for REAL RIDAS by a REAL RIDA!


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

done deal. i finally took some pics but the uploader said the file was too big. Guess i did somethin wrong. anywayz I got some pics on my myspace come check it out www.myspace.com/therealtex peace!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

its done right but not for that car IMO


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

lemme know about any big or small shows commin up in Houston


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@Apr 27 2007, 03:21 PM~7787141
> *lemme know about any big or small shows commin up in Houston
> *


oh fa sho i deff wanna see this car in person there is one in austin on the 6 we will be up there for that one i think next month there is one in town .  

where yoiu stay at ?


----------



## TexxxMexxx (Jun 27, 2005)

Im in El Campo. its about a hour south of Houston 59 south.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TexxxMexxx_@May 2 2007, 03:27 PM~7820820
> *Im in El Campo.  its about a hour south of Houston    59 south.
> *


be ready in a few weeks for some shows comming up and hurry up and pre register for LRM houston i wanna see this car in person


----------

